# The Norwegians at 9 months [Picture heavy]



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

It's a nice dry day, and I thought I'd take the boys out for a photoshoot. Even with the dog treats in my pocket, they were somewhat unco-operative...

This is Ernie. He really IS a cat, not just a mountain of fur with a face on the front. 



















This is Ernie's tail, in it's natural state:



























Showing off his attempt at tabby stripes: 









Why are you photographing him? asks Eric


















Eric also suffers from "Fat Tail Syndrome":


----------



## The Humble Servant (Mar 16, 2011)

What serious faces! Very handsome kitties.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I love your boys! They're sooo beautiful. I recognize the tail, though...Abby has the same sort of floofy tail.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Beautiful boys! I still can't believe they are only 9 months! :love2


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

They are very pretty boys!!!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

Time Bandit said:


> Beautiful boys! I still can't believe they are only 9 months! :love2


Yes. 9 months. They're still itty-bitty-(12 pound)-baby-fluffy-kittens.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow, Ernie is gorgeous. Norwegians are so nice cats. I wish to have one, but 3 cats in aptm it would be just too much. Nice pictures.


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

Your boys are so beautiful! :love2


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Ahhh you've made me want a Norweigan. We've decided our third cat will be a male Ragdoll, a Norweigan or a Maine ****... To go with out two female Raggie's- we like big cats!

Mitzi's tail is all floofy and big! My boyfriend is always commenting on how much I tell Mitzi how "wonderful", "gorgeous" or "big and swooshy" her tail is!


----------



## SHK (Apr 28, 2011)

These are my fav! I wanted one but they are so expensive!


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

I'd def get Norwegians again - they've been a complete joy since they came home at 13 weeks.

Apart from having to unfit my kitchen that first night as they'd found a way under the cupboards. 

And spending 5 hours hunting for Ernie, only to find him up a neighbours tree.

And having to replace 12 pairs of earphones as they've eaten through the cables.

Having to get used to walking three basset hounds and two grey cats. 

Brilliant moggies, love them to bits


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

SHK said:


> These are my fav! I wanted one but they are so expensive!


Don't look for them from breeders. Try SPCA, petfinder.com etc.


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

They are wonderful pics taken of great looking cats!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Awww, adorable indeed!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

What stunning boys they are! Thanks for sharing these gorgeous photos....

 Fran


----------

